# DAFT Visa Renewal?



## mjaxn (Jul 15, 2013)

Dear All:

I immigrated to The Netherlands by way of the Dutch American Friendship Treaty.

I was well aware of the requisite to invest €4500 at the start-up, and to maintain that amount.
However, work quickly became very difficult, and I dipped below that threshold momentarily, only to come above it again.

Does anyone know if this automatically disqualifies me from renewing my DAFT Visa when it expires? Even if I maintain a level above that €4500 for the next year and a half?

I thank you for any insights.

Sincerely,
Matt


----------



## arachnidaes (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi, I can't help you with your question about renewing your DAFT but I was hoping that you could help with a question of my own. I see that you were also an expat in France which we are currently. Having trouble getting VISAs to stay here and are looking into the DAFT for the Netherlands. Was it easy to get, and what did they allow for income requirements? We'll have to head home and save some money but haven't been able to find out how much we'll need for acceptance. Also, what made you decide on the Netherlands after France?

Thank you,

Alecia


----------



## rmxpat (Mar 29, 2015)

I just googled this
what is Dutch american friendship treaty
And I got tons of good info about it - try Google!


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd simply check with the IND (immigration & naturalisation department/service) , if anyone knows they do. I'd prefer sending a mail so they could direct it to somebody who handles such less-common questions rather then being redirected via the service number. As an added bonus you'd have your answer in writing.


----------



## HelenaP (Oct 14, 2015)

May I recommend you to email [email protected] for all DAFT matters. Great advice and help you can get there.


----------



## sleonore (Jun 18, 2017)

I am in the same situation. Were you able to renew your residence permit under DAFT after dipping below the threshold? I tweeted IND before my permit was approced, and they said that that capital investment doesn't have to be used as a buffer, and so long as I can prove it was used for business expenses, there's no problem. However, I would like to know if this has worked out for anybody. Thanks!


----------

